# Nissan running Hot



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

The drive belt broke on my 1990 Nissan Stanza. I had another one put on. But now the power steering is gone, and it runs hot. I checked to make sure the belt is installed properly with a diagram from a hayes repair manual. And it seems everything is in order. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong. Everything was working before. Thanks.


----------

